# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Evn voorstellen

## Rbossie

Hallo Allemaal,

Mijn naam is Rob, ik ben 54 jaar en lijdt aan een spierziekte onder de naam Charcot Marie Tooth of ook wel HMSN type 2. Ik ben een van de weinigen waar ze het implanteren van neurostimulators hebben toegepast als onderdeel van de behandeling. Ik weet dat de ziekte niet veel voorkomt en dat er maar heel weinig over bekend is en ook maar weinig behandelingen voorhanden. Door studie op buitenlandse artikelen, brutaalweg het contact opnemen met het Radboud ziekenhuis kwam ik er achter dat van de weinigen die er op dergelijke manierzijn behandeld er toch positieve ervaringen worden gemeld. Voor mijzelf had i ook zoiets van dat de ervaring die ikzelf heb opgedaan wil ik natuurlijk graag met anderendelen. Ik heb zelf de ziekte al 18 jaar dus ook op ander vlak kan ik misschien behulpzaam zijn voor anderen. En natuurlijk kan ik ook weer van andere ervaringen leren.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Rob, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Ik zie dat je al je weg hebt gevonden op het forum. Fijn dat je andere mensen wilt helpen met jou ervaringen. Zo te lezen ben je al 18 jaar ervaringsdeskundige wat betreft je spierziekte.

Tot ziens op het forum en een fijne dag gewenst.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## Rbossie

Hallo Leontien,

Als dit forum jouwe creatie is dan doe je heel goed werk. Uit ervaring weet ik hoe hoog soms de muren kunnen zijn en wat een beetje herkenning en erkenning kan betekenen voor de mensen.
Jij ook hele fijne kerstdagen toegewenst

met vriendelijke groet 
Rob

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Rob, dank je wel.

Jij ook fijne feestdagen.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

